# W8 Performance



## mhurricanes84 (Jan 6, 2009)

For anyone that is trying to get more performance out of their W8 
then go to myhotvw.com. Look up Stage 3 Surge O2 Chip Combo(15-
40 hp). Surge Performance Chip ( up to 35 hp). Oxygen Sensor 
Power Performance Chip (15-25 hp). Try these, at least you will get, 
maybe 70 hp out of it. It will only cost you right around $500.00.


----------



## ValentinociW8 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: W8 Performance (mhurricanes84)*

Thanks I was wondering what I could do to make this baby faster.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: W8 Performance (mhurricanes84)*

i forgot who was making the full exhaust systems..anyone remember? it was a british company. i have a friend who asked me recently and i can't think of the name.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: W8 Performance (ValentinociW8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValentinociW8* »_Thanks I was wondering what I could do to make this baby faster. 

Please don't fall for a bogus claim like that. 70hp is NOT possible unless the engine has a turbocharger and the mod is turning up the boost. 
A W8 does not have this ability, so expect 10 - 15 tops...20 if there's a blue moon. I did the resister mod over 10 years ago on my VR6 and for friends I knew. Made a chipped car feel like it got chipped again. Not bad for less than a dollar.
Essentially it changes the Intake Air Temp (IAT) sensor's value to tell the ECU that the air temp is very cold (and dense) and the alters the ECU to run an enriched fuel curve, supplying more fuel, hense more power to an extent.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 Performance (mhurricanes84)*

The W8 engine should be capable of at least another 50hp with just simple ecu reprogramming. The 10 and 12 cylinder versions of this engine pump out way more HP per liter than the w8. All 3 are based off the same design/technology so they should have similar HP per Liter outputs. 
The most logical explanation for the Lack of HP in the w8 is that it was purposely detuned so the transmission would stay together. The tranny behind the w8 is basically the same as the one behind the VR6. I found that out when they replaced my transmission. I thought the $5,000.00 price tag was because it was a W8. They were quick to point out to me that the VR6 transmission was the same price because they are basically the same. They even showed me the part numbers and they were almost identical. I think there was an extra letter at the end of the part number to designate it was for the W8.
So, all that extra $10-12K gets you is an overpriced, detuned, poorly designed, P.O.S. engine, that the factory want stand behind.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: W8 Performance (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_The W8 engine should be capable of at least another 50hp with just simple ecu reprogramming. 

Where do you come up with this junk? All ECU tuners promise 15-19 HP with their "chips". Where did you get 50 hP?????







I've got Unitromic software and it has definitely made a difference but certainly not 50 hp.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 Performance (B5Speedo)*

I'm just going off pure physics. The w12 has the exact same bore/stroke. It makes 75 HP per Liter. Therefore the W8 should make no less than 300 hp (75hp/lt * 4L = 300 hp). That's simple math.......
Here's the FUZZY math.......Look at any series of 6, 8, 10, & 12 cylinder engines built on the same platform with the same bore and stroke and the 6cyl engine will always produce more hp per liter than the 8cyl which will make more HP per liter than the 10cyl. All the engines will make about the same torque per liter. This is due to friction and recipricating mass. Torque/liter stays the same across the board while the engines with the fewest cylinders make the most HP/L.
A perfect example of the HP/L comparison is Dodge’s 3.7L V6 and 4.7L V8. Both have identical 64 ftlb torque/liter. However, the 4.7L has 235hp or 50hp/L and the 3.7L has 57hp/L. The 3.7L has exactly 12% more HP/L than the 4.7L. Both engines are identical except for the number of cylinders. Research any series of 6, 8, 10, and 12 cylinder engines built on the same platform and you will find that this is the case. 
A 10% decrease for every 2 cylinder increase is average for average engines like the Dodge truck engines I used in my example. In performance engines the differnce is closer to 15%. Lets just split the difference and use 12%.
If the 6L V12 has 75hp/L, then increasing that by 12% should get you close to what an equivelent 4L 8cylinder will get. That means the W8 should be making 84hp per liter or 336hp. That's with no ECU upgrades. 
In other words, everything isn't equal between te W8 and the W12 because the factory detuned the W8 so the transmission would stay together.
The best proof of this theory is the fact that this engine has more torque than it does HP. No performance engines made since the days of carberators has more torque than HP. Only truck engines have more torque than HP. The W12, on the other hand, does have more HP than Torque.....Go Figure!!


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: W8 Performance (un4givun2)*

Well, the 6L W12 (not a V12) in the Phaseton had 420 hp so that is 70hp/L. So applying your fuzzy math the answer would be 314hp and not 336hp.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: W8 Performance (un4givun2)*

Wow.....simply WOW!!
So if I take the HP/Liter of a VR6...and get another VR6 and join them together, will I magically lose 12% of the power output?








Did you consider that when a modular engine design is re-configured into a different cylinder arrangement with more or less cylinders that the intake manifold design and effect/efficiency will change as well? How about the camshaft phasing, lift, and duration? That doesn't always stay the same.
Think about this: The more cylinders you have, the longer the crankshaft, which becomes easier to snap because its resistance to twisting/snapping/failing has a greater potential. How would one avoid this? Lower the RPM and total power output of the engine.
To show you some research, please show me a Passat of the same generation as the platform that the W8 was available in, that came with a VR6. Obviously you meant the 3.0L V6 which is completely different than a VR6 in every way. But you knew that, right?


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

So am I to understand that everyone here is vehemently against the W8 motor and would discourage someone from getting into one who was a DIY kinda person?


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (TheWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWolfsburg* »_So am I to understand that everyone here is vehemently against the W8 motor and would discourage someone from getting into one who was a DIY kinda person?

Depends on what you are talking about. Looking to get more power out of your W8 Passat, or...have a W8 in a crate that needs minor repair and want to stuff it into some other car for the heck of it, like I am?
I'm probably the biggest fan of the VR design that I know of. Let's put it this way, my family had a custom shirt made for me that says: "It would be better with a VR6" because I used to say that about everything, even things that were not cars.
My idea of the ultimate engine would be a V8, but somehow based on the VR _narrow angle_ engine design...and also use a _flat-plane crankshaft_ like a Ferrari (like F1) engine uses as opposed to a _cross-plane crankshaft_ like a domestic V8 uses. This is the primary thing responsible for a V8 having either the Ferrari buzz/howl sound that they make, or a gurgle like a Camaro would have. Exhaust length and design play the other factor, along with firing order. The W8 engine fits that description perfectly which is why I bought mine for a future project of shoe-horning it into something lightweight.
If you're simply wanting a little more power from your Passat W8, I would contact any and all the chip tuners out there to see if they have a program for the W8. You could try want the spammer who started this thread (note that its also the ONLY post that they ever wrote) and get the stuff that they are talking about, play around with VAG-COM and some resisters inline of your IAT sensor until you see it show a value under 30°F which should trigger the different fuel map and give you a bit of a boost in performance. You will NOT get 50hp out of this engine by doing so. 
MAYBE if the cam phasing, fuel/ignition maps were optimized heavily by a very good tuner, you MIGHT get 25hp out of the W8. I would suspect that they optimized this engine with camshaft profiles that are designed to allow the W8 to produce good torque at low and mid-range RPM, which is what you would want in a heavy vehicle like the Passat. If the W8 had been intended to be installed into a supercar, they most certainly would have optimized the cams to make power much higher and produce the 50 horsepower more that another poster suspected it should put out.



_Modified by KingVR at 9:38 AM 7-3-2009_


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: (TheWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWolfsburg* »_So am I to understand that everyone here is vehemently against the W8 motor and would discourage someone from getting into one who was a DIY kinda person?

I love my W8 and after 3 years I am still delighted that I was able to purchase it. As of today I also own it completely with no more loan payments.


----------



## irishmanB4vr6 (Sep 15, 2009)

*W8*

I realize I'm resurrecting this thread from the grave lol, but....Me personally, I love this motor. My best friend owns a 2003 W8, and he loves it. Yes, its a little more work, there are almost no performance parts for it, and its quite complicated, but its an extremely torquey motor, very smooth ride, tight and competent handling chassis, makes a great sound, and its one of the most unique cars around. I feel like its like anything with cars, its all down to individual preferences, and how much bs you're willing to put up with for what you want. If the mechanical complexity and difficulty are not a worry for you, then the W8's torque, power, and noise are _so_ worth it. But if that isn't you're cup of tea, then the great thing about VW/Audi is they make plenty of other cars that might better suit your needs


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

The 6 speed made it a nice motor to deal with, particularly in B2B traffic. Problem is, with only 424 manuals in the US, no one really got to appreciate it.. I did..  I could creep along at idle in 3rd gear in B2B traffic and just goose it when traffic moved again. Unless it came to a dead stop, I rarely moved the shifter from 3rd gear in traffic and it never stumbled. It just pulled smoothly all the way to 90 mph without moving the shifter.. *ALLEGEDLY* :laugh:
I had a Wetterauer chip & custom Magna-Flow exhaust with the stock tips welded to the Magna-Flows..

I think people were expecting a burst of power from it. The W8, esp with the manual was/is like any VR engine.. Smooth power from idle to redline with no "6 to 9000 rpm spike" in power.

I miss my car.....


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

Ronnie, if you are ever in upstate NY you may drive my car.



VWGUY4EVER said:


> The 6 speed made it a nice motor to deal with, particularly in B2B traffic. Problem is, with only 424 manuals in the US, no one really got to appreciate it.. I did..  I could creep along at idle in 3rd gear in B2B traffic and just goose it when traffic moved again. Unless it came to a dead stop, I rarely moved the shifter from 3rd gear in traffic and it never stumbled. It just pulled smoothly all the way to 90 mph without moving the shifter.. *ALLEGEDLY* :laugh:
> I had a Wetterauer chip & custom Magna-Flow exhaust with the stock tips welded to the Magna-Flows..
> 
> I think people were expecting a burst of power from it. The W8, esp with the manual was/is like any VR engine.. Smooth power from idle to redline with no "6 to 9000 rpm spike" in power.
> ...


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

I love mine!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

B5Speedo said:


> Ronnie, if you are ever in upstate NY you may drive my car.





LOL thanks.. I heard from OWNER # 2 four years back when he bought it off lease & heard from Owner #3 several months back.. That poor ride has been battered & beaten.. Breaks my heart...


----------



## W8n4it (Dec 2, 2010)

*Hmmmm....*

Well...
I must say that I really love my W8. I waited a long time to find one in good shape and its been a good car overall. Granted, I had to replace the transmission at 80k miles because a bearing went bad, replaced the radiator. Thankfully, having owned nothing but Passats, I opted to buy a very extended warranty, which has now paid for itself twice. I do wish it had a bit more oomph off the line, but it certainly is more than sufficient and is a great car to just drive. I have considered an ecu upgrade once the warranty is up, but for what the car is I think it does what it was designed to do. At over 100k miles, its still running smooth and driving as well as the 07 2.0t I traded in to get it. You can get a lemon anywhere, so its the luck of the draw anymore. Buy what you like and deal with whatever comes down the line. Interesting posts, and definitely some useful information!


----------

